# Charger l'ipad



## Deleted member 115453 (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous, alors je sais pas si ca vous arrive aussi, mais quand je branche mon iPad sur le secteur pour la recharger, et qu'ensuite je l'éteint, elle se rallume derrière, il m'est donc impossible de l'éteindre alors que faisant la même manip avec mon iphone, va fonctionne, et cette manip a aussi fonctionné au début avec l'ipad.  

Jaimerai donc avoir vos avis. Et je rajoute qu'une restauration n'a pas réglé le problème.


----------



## ikeke (12 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je pense que cela doit être un fonctionnement normal, le mien procéde exactement de la même façon.


----------



## lmmm (12 Juin 2010)

Pareil pour moi...


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (12 Juin 2010)

Ok. Me voilà rassuré même si je trouve ca bizarre quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (14 Juin 2010)

j'irai quand même vérifier dans un apple store, parce qu'il ne me l'a pas fait lors de la première charge (je reste assez sceptique sur ce point ...)


----------

